# Ok you are never going to believe this



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So I am holding Gemma on my chest and hugging her. I haven't been able to do that in what feels like so long because of her egg issues. Anyway, I heard her making some noises but I was reading something online and didn't pay much attention. She was in a receiving blanket. I got up a few minutes later and went to put her to bed. I set her in her cage and something falls from the receiving blanket... an egg! She laid an egg while snuggling on my chest. It has a streak of blood on it :/. Poor thing. This is her second one. She laid the first on last Saturday.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Wow! That is crazy! 

The blood is quite normal though, especially with young hens, so don't worry :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Gemma. 

I hope she stops laying soon. :hug:*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah. My life is pretty stressful right now. I hope it calms down soon.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Hang in there, she will end the cycle :hug:*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

The funny thing is that I was talking to her during and right before snuggle time, just telling her I love her and I know it is hard being a girl. And definitely hard making that transition from baby to big girl and I forgive her for being such a crab. She immediately calmed down to snuggle....the egg happened sometime there after lol. I think they really do understand more than we give them credit for.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Wow, she obviously trusts you 100% to lay an egg while you're snuggling her, and you are absolutely right about them understanding us, they don't understand what we say but they listen to our tones, if we are stressed they pick up on it, you were obviously relaxed which gives her the security to enjoy the cuddle and lay the egg. 
Great story, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Well that isn't something I have read about happening before. Quite an experience and hopefully this is the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good that she passed the egg well, still I hope this will be the end of her egg laying business.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Aw, little Gemma. I hope this is the last egg that she lays.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Poor Gemma, hopefully the laying cycle ends soon...she must love her momma very much to lay an egg while you are holding her, poor girl...


----------

